# top 40 music in the workplace



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Seriously. 

I work in an office. My coworkers have decided to put up a speaker and play top-40ish music on it. 

Sounds fine, right? I thought it would be ok. 

It is not ok. My stress level just broke through the roof and is interfering with the weather patterns over Seoul. 

I can quit this job right now. I would have to pay back a certain portion of a signing bonus, but that's possible. 

Is that what I should do? The downside is that a similar situation could arise at my next job. 

Perhaps simply murdering them all is a better option. They're only millennials, so the justice system might take my side. And future coworkers would be incentivized to avoid noise pollution. 

Finally, suicide is a possibility. This building has five floors, which could be enough. This option carries a risk reminiscent of Pascal's Wager: they might play the same music in hell. That would be just my luck. 

Your advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

1. Earplugs - better than lawyer's fees.
2. Headphones - play your own music and block out theirs.
3. Insist that since you are a member of the team, you get to play your music a percentage of the time. Then when it's your turn, play death metal.
4. Wire cutters to speaker wires.
5. Embrace Top 40 then two months later sue company for mental health anguish.
6. Explain to your supervisor the words and meaning to Jessie J's _Bang, Bang_ and why that may not be an appropriate story line to embrace at work.
7. Jam the receiver to permanently play rap.
8. Jam the receiver to permanently play Sibelius.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Do your co-workers feel the same? Do you have a union? If so go to your union rep and make an official complaint. Explain that it is a major distraction and affecting your work. Even more so if you have to phone people.

Good luck!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Murder your co-workers and become famous. :lol:


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I am a lawyer (now retired). I learned early that I cannot read legal material if vocal music of any kind is playing. I actually do better writing, but it still affects my work. 

If (i) you cannot work out a solution with your co-workers and supervisor and (ii) you decide not to leave, my advice would be either IEMs (unless you can't stand them) or spend some of your signing bonus on an office with soundproof walls.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Honest communication is your best bet. You may find that they are willing to compromise on timing, station choice, and/or volume. Having a door to close and over-ear headphones really helps, too.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The reason I never worked in an office. Being trapped in a room with people that have no common interests is not a good time. I'll make a pay check any other way.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

starthrower said:


> The reason I never worked in an office. Being trapped in a room with people that have no common interests is not a good time. I'll make a pay check any other way.


The common interest is the work being done.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Bulldog said:


> Murder your co-workers and become famous. :lol:


Check the news.


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus (Mar 8, 2019)

Room2201974 said:


> 1. Earplugs - better than lawyer's fees.
> 2. Headphones - play your own music and block out theirs.
> 3. Insist that since you are a member of the team, you get to play your music a percentage of the time. Then when it's your turn, play death metal.
> 4. Wire cutters to speaker wires.
> ...


My eldest son works in IT and he and his colleagues did a variation on #8 when they went to a IT conference in LA. They hacked (hijacked) the Hotels PA system and played their own music on it till it got shut down :lol:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The compromise is Preservation Hall Jazz Band, so everyone is safe.

For now.


----------

